# 2006 F250 Diesel smell in cab/leak need help



## saltaholic

I have a 2006 f250 6.0 and there is a noticeable smell in the cab and it looks like there is a leak around the Turbo or near the fuel filter housing. Also, it sounds like the vacuum pump is running allot longer and louder than usual. Anybody have an idea of what might be leaking?
Thanks


----------



## Dcrawford

what is leaking out? oil, fuel, coolant?


----------



## saltaholic

leaking diesel


----------



## boyk007

I had the same complaint with mine a few months ago. The fuel filter housing (under hood) has a small bolt on fitting on the drivers side. Removed and replaced just the "dog bone" gasket and problem solved.....it's common on the 6.0


----------



## Spider-Jon

*Fuel Regulator Gasket*

If it is diesel you smell there is a good chance it is the fuel regulator gasket. Just had mine replaced on same 2006 /6.0.:texasflag


----------



## saltaholic

did you do it yourself? If not how much did it cost and if so, how hard was it?


Spider-Jon said:


> If it is diesel you smell there is a good chance it is the fuel regulator gasket. Just had mine replaced on same 2006 /6.0.:texasflag


----------



## Spider-Jon

*Fuel Regulator Gasket*

No I had the dealer replace it. It may be a DIY but I had other items for the dealer to do, maybe more mechanically inclined 2 cooler can tell you.:texasflag


----------



## boyk007

super easy - two torx bolts and don't recall parts price; cheap and easy


----------



## sam7

its actually 4 torx head bolts and a fuel line. not too difficult. i'm in richmond if you'd like call me 281-755-7692. my name is sammy. i can tell you how to do it or if its too much to take in, i can do it for you. i'd be happy to answer questions you might have


----------



## saltaholic

Thanks for all the help guys, I am picking up the part today and going to try to do it myself. The only other question I have is what is making the loud humming noise? I had someone tell me it is the vaccum pump responding to the leak that I have??? The sound gets louder and quiter on and off and definitely is the fuel pump or vacuum pump. Its the same sound that you hear when you cycle the key but it stays on and sometimes gets louder......


----------



## sam7

the vacuum pump is located on the passenger side between the battery and cowl panel. the fuel pump is located below the driver's seat on the inside of the frame rail under the cab. you can turn the key on but don't start the engine. the fuel pump runs for 20 to 30 seconds. if it is the fuel pump. make sure the filters have been changed, if so the pump will need to be replaced to make the noise go away. if the noise is the vacuum pump, you probably have a vacuum leak. remember you can give me a call for more info


----------



## sam7

FYI the vacuum pump has absolutly nothing to do with the fuel leak-----2 different systems


----------



## saltaholic

Well, I canged the gasket and leak is fixed for sure. Turns out I hadnt changed the filters in about 60k miles so I changed them last nite and the noise is gone too.

Now just one more question..... I removed the hose that comes from the radiator to the water pump so I could access the bottom bolt while changing the gasket. When I removed the hose about 2-3 gallons of water and coolant poured out so Do I just refill with water or do I need to add coolant????

Thanks for the help guys!!


sam7 said:


> the vacuum pump is located on the passenger side between the battery and cowl panel. the fuel pump is located below the driver's seat on the inside of the frame rail under the cab. you can turn the key on but don't start the engine. the fuel pump runs for 20 to 30 seconds. if it is the fuel pump. make sure the filters have been changed, if so the pump will need to be replaced to make the noise go away. if the noise is the vacuum pump, you probably have a vacuum leak. remember you can give me a call for more info


----------



## boyk007

Jus do a 50/50 with the gold ford coolant. Don't substitute anything else. Glad it's fixed man! good ol 2 cool


----------



## sam7

i agree with boyk007, do not substitute anything else!! fuel filters are recommended every10k-15k miles because of the junk the fuel stations have in their pumps and fuel quality!! glad you were able to get fixed up


----------



## FAT TIRE

sam7 said:


> the vacuum pump is located on the passenger side between the battery and cowl panel. the fuel pump is located below the driver's seat on the inside of the frame rail under the cab. you can turn the key on but don't start the engine. the fuel pump runs for 20 to 30 seconds. if it is the fuel pump. make sure the filters have been changed, if so the pump will need to be replaced to make the noise go away. if the noise is the vacuum pump, you probably have a vacuum leak. remember you can give me a call for more info


The 06 should have a 6.0 liter. Trucks with the six liter have hydroboost brakes why is there a need for a vac pump and where is it located. I never noticed one on mine. My 7.3 had one but why would a 6.0 or 6.4 need a vac pump if they have hydraulic brakes? Also the vac pump on older trucks is belt driven not an electric motor.


----------



## TheGoose

I heard the Ford Gold coolant was bad news for the 6.0. What is your take?



sam7 said:


> i agree with boyk007, do not substitute anything else!! fuel filters are recommended every10k-15k miles because of the junk the fuel stations have in their pumps and fuel quality!! glad you were able to get fixed up


----------



## sam7

the electric vaccum pump on a 7.3, 6.0, and 6.4 is used to control the motors on the a/c system. thats why when it doesn't work or you have a vacuum leak air will only blow out of the defrost. its also used on 4x4 to apply and release the hubs. with the hydroboost system ford had to be able to control these systems.
gold coolant is not bad news. what makes it bad is you can't get this coolant anywhere but a ford dealer and most people mix it with other types of coolant. thats bad. also if you read the owners manual it tells you to change the coolant every 100k miles for regular driving. well thats not good either. this is Texas. temperatures alone don't make it regualr driving conditions. cooling systems need to be flushed every 30k miles.


----------



## TheGoose

I was told ( on enthusiast diesel sites) that the Gold Coolant was largely responsible for plugging so many of the EGR coolers because the silicates would come out of solution and that is what gunks up the coolers.


----------



## FAT TIRE

sam7 said:


> the electric vaccum pump on a 7.3, 6.0, and 6.4 is used to control the motors on the a/c system. thats why when it doesn't work or you have a vacuum leak air will only blow out of the defrost. its also used on 4x4 to apply and release the hubs. with the hydroboost system ford had to be able to control these systems.
> gold coolant is not bad news. what makes it bad is you can't get this coolant anywhere but a ford dealer and most people mix it with other types of coolant. thats bad. also if you read the owners manual it tells you to change the coolant every 100k miles for regular driving. well thats not good either. this is Texas. temperatures alone don't make it regualr driving conditions. cooling systems need to be flushed every 30k miles.


 Ahh good info, I forgot about all the vac controls on the climate control system. Thanks.:brew:


----------



## sam7

i've never seen the coolant side of the egr cooler get clogged up. the oil cooler stops up with what looks like casting sand from when the block was molded. thats another reason why its important to have the cooling system flushed every 30k miles. when the oil cooler stops up, the coolant flow through the egr cooler slows down and at the back of the egr cooler where it connects to the exh pipe, the temp gets so hot, it melts the solder and causes the egr cooler to leak. i have seen the egr cooler stop up with carbon from extended idling and lack of maint.


----------

